# 2" Martingale: Alpine Dog Company



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I’ll have to see if I still have my 2” martingale to show a photo. I bought one for a Greyhound. It was disproportionate to the dog and just seemed too bulky. I personally prefer 1.5” collars, but that doesn’t mean you won’t like the wider one. 🙂


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I had a 2 inch for me it didn't work, it was just too wide so I prefer a 1 1/2, also at times difficult to find. I recently learned of this company controleash.com. I still looking at them but it looks good to me I like that there are no plastic clips of their collars.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I'll have to look into 1½" ones too. Or a harness. Elroy is so excited at dock diving class that I'm concerned about the tension on his neck. I end up putting my arm around his chest while he's excitedly lunging towards the other dogs taking their turns. I'm doing all I can to keep his, attention, treat-treat-treat-treat...but it isn't working all the time. All the other dogs are barking, but only Elroy is lunging as well. 
This collar looks like a quality product, but does it warrant the price? $38++.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Does it have to include a buckle? I have amassed my collection of martingales from Etsy. Usually made by sighthound owners. They are quality made, but typically don’t have a buckle. You might be able request one. I have paid $25-$30 each for martingales.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

JasMom said:


> Does it have to include a buckle? I have amassed my collection of martingales from Etsy. Usually made by sighthound owners. They are quality made, but typically don’t have a buckle. You might be able request one. I have paid $25-$30 each for martingales.


I want a buckle.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I think you might have trouble finding that is 2" on both the neck strap and loop _and _has a buckle. I don't believe I've seen any besides the one you linked. Have you considered a regular buckle collar with a handle? You can even get them made out of biothane or neoprene, which is good for dock diving. Something like this Double Layered 2" Biothane Collar or Tactical Collars


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

TeamHellhound said:


> I think you might have trouble finding that is 2" on both the neck strap and loop _and _has a buckle. I don't believe I've seen any besides the one you linked. Have you considered a regular buckle collar with a handle? You can even get them made out of biothane or neoprene, which is good for dock diving. Something like this Double Layered 2" Biothane Collar or Tactical Collars


Those both look good, but I'm not sure I'm ready for the change to a flat buckle. He's only ever had a martingale. I really like how they're completely loose almost all the time. I've not had any problems with it negatively affecting his coat. Do tight(er) fitting buckle collars cause his neck hair to tangle more?


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

You can try 2houndsdesign.com


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Those both look good, but I'm not sure I'm ready for the change to a flat buckle. He's only ever had a martingale. I really like how they're completely loose almost all the time. I've not had any problems with it negatively affecting his coat. Do tight(er) fitting buckle collars cause his neck hair to tangle more?


I was thinking you wanted it for dog diving practice, not everyday wear. Simon wears a 1/2 inch wide collar 24/7, but he's normally in a trim where his neck is clipped short.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I was thinking for every day use. He doesn't hardly ever pull crazy like he does at dock diving class, so maybe I should get him the biothane/with handle one just for class. The 20" one is out of stock and would be back ordered. I'm still new to dogs, I'll learn.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I was going back through sellers I've gotten martingales from. Most don't offer an option for a buckled martingale, but they generally also offer a flat buckle collar design so I would think any could custom make a martingale with buckle if you message them. I've purchased several flat and martingale collars from here and she does already have an option for buckled martingales: dogsbythebay - Etsy They were well made and come in lots of fun designs, but her lead time is usually pretty lengthy (as in more so than what the listing says). I can recommend other places I've order from if you want to search around.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you! What you already provided is good. I'm indecisive at this time. 🤷


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Are you able to increase his distance from the excitement until he stops lunging? That is what I would be focused on, rather than making him more comfortable while lunging 😉. Then you can work up to it slowly so that he is back near the other waiting dogs.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Hit send too soon with my post above. We have buckled martingales from 2 hounds design. While we don’t own them, I have seen 1.5 and 2 versions on the site too.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’ve seen lots of spoos with martingales and I think they always look so elegant with them. It seems that all of them have gorgeous grooms that just make the collar pop. I’m sure Elroy will look like a king with one !


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Starla said:


> Are you able to increase his distance from the excitement until he stops lunging? That is what I would be focused on, rather than making him more comfortable while lunging 😉. Then you can work up to it slowly so that he is back near the other waiting dogs.


I try my best to do that, but the area around the pool is pretty small. Sometimes I can exit the pool area momentarily between turns. Sometimes I can move to the far end of the pool where it's lees exciting for him (can't see as much). There's also 4 other dogs to try to keep some distance from. Moving around much at all with an excited dog is just plain tricky. Next time I'll try to get a waiting spot away from the action.


----------

